# Wine in a Beer Bottle



## PCharles (Dec 3, 2011)

I imagine all of you have friends and coworkers ask about tasting your wines. A formal wine tasting isn't always practical. I have some tiny wine bottles with screw caps that I fill up to share a taste with friends. Many of these are fruit wines that I keep chilled. I encourage prompt consumption along with a return request for the bottle. 

I just started making my own beer. It's nothing to elaborate... a kit beer. Anyway, I now have bottles and a capper. I'm wondering how well capping wine in a beer bottle would work.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2011)

I know lots of people do this with skeeter pee. Should be just fine. There are even better quality caps.
http://finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4280


----------



## Micah (Dec 4, 2011)

That's actually a good question - is there any reason not to bottle wine in beer bottles? Individual serving for the on the go wine lover!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, if you have not properly aged your wine it will not age anymore in a bottle with a closure that is not breathable.


----------



## lloyd (Dec 4, 2011)

I cap My skeeter pee. I have actually corked some beer bottles filled with wine, as splits are too expensive. Some people may not like the cap in contact with their wine, to circumvent this I have also corked and then capped the the bottle this make a very secure closure to a strong bottle that I am not afraid to ship. (Labeled as vinegar of course.n


----------



## PCharles (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks all for the feedback. Wade, the link brought me to the Merlot Juice Bucket, but I searched the item number and found the caps. 

I figure I'll give this a try as I approach bottling. I'm conidering this for my apple wine. 

Best regards,
Paul


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2011)

No matter how many times Mike (IBGlowin) tells me I still manage to screw up those stupid FVW links. I wish he (George) would just fix that freakin site already!!!


----------



## joebrady (Dec 5, 2011)

What about using something like this? I had an old retired brewer that gave me a couple cases and was wondering how the wine would do in these 16 ounce bottles....


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 9, 2011)

These work great, I've been using them for years. No corks to buy and easily resealable. The biggest drawback is most only hold 16oz.


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2011)

You can get new rubber gaskets for them too. Think the last ones I bought cost me 8 or 9 cents apiece for the gaskets. Arne.


----------



## Dougxox (Dec 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yes, if you have not properly aged your wine it will not age anymore in a bottle with a closure that is not breathable.



If that is the case, what about plastic corks, screw caps and Zorks, those all have plastic seals that don't breath.


----------

